# GUARANTEED way to get 6.3



## toddcurry (Jul 25, 2001)

You know, it is approaching 5 years to the day when Tivo fanatics were pining / whining over version 2.5, and the speculation just got ridiculous. 2.5 was the release that activated dual tuners for dtivos. It was heaven on earth.

There was also a "war" going on between TiVo and MSFT, with their "UltimateTV" product, so we TiVo supporters were pioneers with some dot.com fear about our purchases being made worthless by the MSFT empire.

I penned this  in jest, and it took on a life of its own. Goat references still pepper the site, though few may be around to remember what started it all:

So, if you want 6.3, the answer is still the same: get a goat.

And separately, if we really wanted to be obnoxious regarding 6.3, a grass-roots calling campaign to DirecTV could make a difference in communication around this release, if not the actual release. It is hard to know whether it is worth it, since we (or I at least) don't know what is in 6.3

Prepping the blue gatorade,

TC


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I was thinking of another way that involved a large group of angry HD-Tivo addicts (Gee, where can I find some of them?) torches, pitchforks, and hoods to cover our..err I mean their faces.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Divide 12.6 by 2 ?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Get a goat. LOL I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I thought it was a pony?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had never seen that post before. (or at least if I had I've since forgotten) Funny stuff. 

Dan


----------



## toddcurry (Jul 25, 2001)

It made the TiVo guys laugh, too -- so much so that they put me in the Beta right away (ahead of many who were whining and pining). 

Is there a moral to this story? No.....


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

It never worked for me. I used a female goat. Did it have to be a male goat?


----------



## TomB (Apr 28, 2000)

Yep, some of us remember, and thanks for the reminder!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

rminsk said:


> .....I used a female goat.....


  
That is just sooo wrong!


----------

